# I need help looking for a bloodline



## ellaG (Jan 11, 2020)

I've recently been looking for a new addition to the family. I generally prefer a slimmer and taller build. I'm not sure what bloodline would be best or if I should get an amstaff or APBT. Also what breeders might have what i'm looking for?


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

My suggestion would be to head to shows in your area - ADBA, UKC, even AKC or ABKC - see what dogs you like and fit your needs and talk about the handlers there to make some contacts. Your questions is really way too vague and you need to narrow it down a lot more as to what you're looking for before any better advice can be given.


----------



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

ellaG said:


> I've recently been looking for a new addition to the family. I generally prefer a slimmer and taller build. I'm not sure what bloodline would be best or if I should get an amstaff or APBT. Also what breeders might have what i'm looking for?


I have an Amstaff of that type. Female 4.5 months. Very much a Terrier type Amstaff. She has a sister that she would get into scraps with until I had to separate them. But the sister is in a home now doing well. And this pup has healed up well and is a very good dog. Would keep them all if I could.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

if your not a seasoned owner , it may do you well to stick with an amstaff or a ukc apbt . don't worry about lines too much unless your going to get serious . Going to shows and making friends is a great idea ! See what you like and maybe get to know the dogs a little . A lot of people want a "real deal" APBT until they own one and find out its more work than they expected .


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

motocross308 said:


> if your not a seasoned owner , it may do you well to stick with an amstaff or a ukc apbt . don't worry about lines too much unless your going to get serious . Going to shows and making friends is a great idea ! See what you like and maybe get to know the dogs a little . A lot of people want a "real deal" APBT until they own one and find out its more work than they expected .


Very true motocross, that is why we emphasize that the APBT is not for everyone. APBT's are a high energy dog that needs an even higher energy owner that is more stubborn then the breed.
Good to see you back here motocross. Hope you stick around.

Joe


----------



## 2DogTrix (May 27, 2016)

I totally second the advice about going to shows and meeting people and finding what you like that way. There is NOTHING that beats meeting some good dogs and seeing them do their thing.

I love my bully and there is a part of me that really really would love an amstaff after him, but as I am not connected well in that realm, am less likely to get one.

I also own a hunting dog and have a club I attend with him and the longer I am there the more I refine what I want in a dog. Everyone values something different so it is best to just be around them and really find those dogs that suit what you want.

If I ever do decide to get another bully type dog, I will be planning to spend some time with some folk who work their dogs. My current bully does some dragwork and it honestly bums me out that he isn't particular drivey for wall climb or the spring pole. He'll do a little of both, but I definitely value a dog with more drive, in any breed.


----------

